# Anyone Breastfeeding while taking Zofran?



## SUOMI-SOFIA (Dec 7, 2008)

Okay, I'm now 7+ weeks and MS is in full-effect. I'm getting my Zofran prescription today, but I'm SO worried about nursing my 11.5 month old. I plan to take it only in the evenings 4 times/week when I teach - if possible. I can brave the storm somewhat at home. But, should I throw my milk away when I take it or what have you done? Should I wean? I'm vomiting the first 6-7 hours of each day guaranteed, so I'm already worried about enough nutrients for baby & nursing. Anyone struggled with this Zofran & bfing thing?


----------



## BethSLP (Mar 27, 2005)

no advice but wanted to offer







and suggest you cross post under "breastfeeding challenges" as well (if you haven't already).

XOXO
B


----------



## kohlby (Dec 5, 2005)

Zofran veteren checking in! I had to take Zofran and Phenergan continuously round the clock while bf. There were no problems. I took it when pg with DD until 18 weeks pg - and still nursing DS. She's perfectly healthy and nearly 3. I took it this time around until 14 weeks pg and still nursing DS. I took it in my pregnancy before this one, which I miscarried. I was nursing both DS and DD at that time. From all I've read, it's safe. Zofran helped keep me out of the hospital, more or less. I still was too sick to function and still had an IV on occassion, but at least I didn't have to live at the hospital. There was no other option other than take meds for me or I would have died.

As far as enough nutrients for baby when you have HG, you likely will! Your milk supply may suffer first. Well, after your hydration does. My supply plummets when I get pg. My nurslings still nurse despite there not being enough to swallow pretty quickly. I still manage to grow very healthy babies. I gain back what I lose - and far, far more than average eventually. I don't take any vitamins when I have HG other than folic acid. My babies have always measured 10-14 days ahead or more by the 18-20 week ultrasound. Don't stress over your nutrition right now. Just focus on staying hydrated and trying to stay out of the hospital.


----------



## Keeper at Home (Oct 8, 2007)

I don't think you need to worry. I started taking Zofran for MS when my DD was 11 months old. We nursed for 6 more months until she weaned herself. I was assured it was fine and IMO breastmilk is better than none if you can keep it up.









The other poster is right, you primarily want to worry about your hydration. By the time I started taking the Zofran I had been throwing up all day long for several days and I was severely dehydrated - this caused major problems with my milk supply. My DD was hungry and screaming for several nights until I could get hydrated again.


----------



## Mrs.Oz (Mar 20, 2008)

I took it at the beginning of this pregnancy when I was still nursing DS. My OB said it was ok, and we had no issues.


----------



## K&JsMaMa (May 26, 2002)

I would think that if it's safe for a developing fetus, it's safe in breastmilk.

We give it all the time to kids in the ER.


----------



## lindsayjean (Jun 17, 2006)

Yep, I am taking zofran, not as much now, but was taking it about once a day while breastfeeding my almost 2 year old.


----------

